# Before the internet



## Joker (Dec 18, 2020)

Before the internet we had magazines and tapes along with movies. Well I have to give a shoutout to a lady who made the the FA I am today. 








Candye Kane - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Joker (Dec 18, 2020)

Joker said:


> Before the internet we had magazines and tapes along with movies. Well I have to give a shoutout to a lady who made the the FA I am today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Candye Kane dies at 54; performer sang of self-acceptance even while battling cancer


Candye Kane, an L.A.




www.latimes.com


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 18, 2020)

Before the internet, I was already a FA since 12 years old. All I knew from fat acceptance was from magazines and TV talk shows. 

But who shifted my attraction to plump/busty ladies to super sized ones was the late Debra "Teighlor" Elaine Perkins (1956-2011). 

I have tried to knew her but it was too late. She was my main influence to be on this forums!


----------



## Tad (Dec 18, 2020)

Back in the pre-internet days when I was growing up, for years I thought there was something broken in my because I had no interest in Playboy, Penthouse, etc. Finally one day when I was about 20 I went into a place that was a bit like a comic book shop, but for porn. They had bins and bins of back issues of all sorts of magazines, many of them obscure or short lived. I figured that I'd still find nothing that excited me and then I'd know for sure that naked pictures did nothing for me.

Instead I discovered BUF magazine, as far as I know the first 'adult' magazine to focus on fat woman. I bought two back issues for more money that I really should have spent right then, and only kept them for a couple of days because I was living at home for the Summer and didn't have a very good hiding spot for them. But in that time I committed the stories and pictures to memory as much as I could. I don't remember the names of the models anymore, but I still have a few hazy pictures in my mind. 

As an aside, there were ads in the back for Dimensions Magazine, which is how I found my way here once the web had become a thing. So I'm grateful to those magazines for showing me that I obviously wasn't alone, and for leading me to Dimensions which has been so much part of my brain for over two decades now.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 18, 2020)

Tad said:


> Back in the pre-internet days when I was growing up, for years I thought there was something broken in my because I had no interest in Playboy, Penthouse, etc. Finally one day when I was about 20 I went into a place that was a bit like a comic book shop, but for porn. They had bins and bins of back issues of all sorts of magazines, many of them obscure or short lived. I figured that I'd still find nothing that excited me and then I'd know for sure that naked pictures did nothing for me.
> 
> Instead I discovered BUF magazine, as far as I know the first 'adult' magazine to focus on fat woman. I bought two back issues for more money that I really should have spent right then, and only kept them for a couple of days because I was living at home for the Summer and didn't have a very good hiding spot for them. But in that time I committed the stories and pictures to memory as much as I could. I don't remember the names of the models anymore, but I still have a few hazy pictures in my mind.
> 
> As an aside, there were ads in the back for Dimensions Magazine, which is how I found my way here once the web had become a thing. So I'm grateful to those magazines for showing me that I obviously wasn't alone, and for leading me to Dimensions which has been so much part of my brain for over two decades now.


I feel myself very identified with your story, @Tad. It happened to me also at 20 when I discovered mags with fat women.

I also felt myself as weird for not being attracted to the models of playboy, penthouse, or the contestants of Miss Universe. Even for a short time I used to saw my fat attraction as a demon possession. 

But that changed a lot since my exposure to the FA culture.


----------



## SSBHM (Dec 18, 2020)

Joker, it was a pleasure to meet Candy Kane in person once while traveling. We simply discussed the trials and tribulations of travel and not much more, but she was a really nice person. Shame she has left us.

My earliest memories of seeing women that attracted me was of the magazine ads showing before and after weight gain. Of course the before photos were what looked best to me. I remember always hoping that the next ad would feature a bigger woman. I don't know if I was only 6 or 7, but my preference started pretty early. In real life I liked the chubbiest girls in kindergarten too, lol.


----------



## SSBHM (Dec 18, 2020)

correction, before and after weight loss... the ads didn't promote weight gain, unfortunately. lol


----------



## BouncingBoy (Dec 19, 2020)

I was basically BORN an FA.All the women in my immediate family were over #200 or more during their lives.Being around all those lovely ladies just wired me for bigger beauties.None of them were all that diet conscious when I was younger.When any of them finally did lose weight it was for health reasons NOT for vanity or societal pressure.Since then every woman I have been involved with has been at least chubby.Now I'm surrounded by my lovely Queen,her daughter & my Queen's sister....All nicely rounded....


----------



## Phaddy (Dec 19, 2020)

Like SSBHM, my awareness was very early, but I didn't understand it. That was around 1958. It was around 1963, when I was 12, that I saw a magazine about movie stars that showed Liz Taylor having gotten chubby on vacation in Alcapulco with Richard Burton. A photographer hiding in the bushes got shots of her pool side in a bikini. Her belly was distinctive. The tone of the article was all about how this beautiful movie star had let herself go. For some reason, while that article made it sound negative that she had lost control, I remember that being what made it seem exciting. At 12, I was just starting to learn about sexuality and the thought that a woman could lose control of her appetites just seemed to be amazing. After that I started looking through those kinds of magazines for similar stories. While they were always the same, in the negative about how some actress had gotten fat - and Liz Taylor seemed to do that regularly, I imagined them unable to resist the delight of some delicious pastries or burgers and fries and showing up on the set the next day too bloated to fit into what they were supposed to wear for the film they were making. Given the shortage of images to appeal to my interests, I too cut out the ads from the back of magazines for Ayds, showing the befores and afters, with a short story often as to how the woman had gotten so fat. Cosmo also had a writer who was prone to putting on the pounds. She wrote three articles spaced two years apart. Each told the same story about how the pounds had crept on and suddenly she found herself 40 to 50 pounds overweight, splitting the seam on her "fat" jeans with wize-cracking friends pointing out that "splitting your jeans is natures way of telling you to stop eating." What I enjoyed most was that she was back two years later, having put the weight back on. I often fantasized that the women in the Ayds ads a year or two later would have regained all of the weight lost and then some.


----------



## Joker (Dec 20, 2020)

I am really glad I started this thread. I had some 8mm movies as a youngster that I found in a dumpster that were of BBW women. Well.....


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jan 16, 2021)

Joker said:


> Candye Kane dies at 54; performer sang of self-acceptance even while battling cancer
> 
> 
> Candye Kane, an L.A.
> ...



Oh no, I wasn't aware she passed away, or that she was even ill. I was a big fan of hers 20 years ago - she was one of the early discoveries I made when learning about the FA/BBW community, too. 

Very sad, but we can celebrate the legacy of her music.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jan 16, 2021)

My story is similar to the others - as a kid I would fixate on any National Enquirer-type magazine cover that mentioned someone's weight gain, or I would look at weight loss before/after pictures and mentally reverse them.

My real awakening was when "Hairspray" (the original with Divine and Rikki Lake) was shown on TV, and I was hooked. I was so sad when, years later, Rikki Lake showed up on David Letterman's show to talk about her soon-to-air talk show, and she had lost a bunch of weight. 

The world really opened up for me when I accidentally discovered access to the internet - my first experience was all text-based (no pictures for some reason) but it was good enough for me to discover Dimensions, read Melanie Bell's stories, and totally change the lens thru which I viewed the world!


----------



## luckyfa (Apr 8, 2021)

In younger years, before I met my GF I was into slim girls with big breasts. There were plenty of magazines for that although most of the time, their boobs were most likely fake. I was more interested in the real deal but those girls were very hard to come by. My GF and later wife was neither slim nor really fat when we first met and her breasts were small. As she gained weight, I realised that I liked fat girls with small breasts even more than slim ones with big breasts. I was wondering how she might look if she got even fatter and found some print magazines that inspired me. Oh boy, it was a challenge to buy them without being spotted by someone. By watching the photos in these magazines, I learned that women get fat differently and I developed a preference for proportionality and well-rounded double bellies. I also realised what body type I disliked. Although I am a fat admirer through and through and I love my wife dearly, to this day I have a soft spot for slim woman with big boobs, the real deal of course. My fat admiration definitely pre-dates the internet era and print media played a decisive role in my fat admirer journey.


----------



## lostinadaydream (Apr 28, 2021)

Lovely Teighlor was also my first Internet BBW.  

When I was about 12, I had a crush for a chubby girl at my school. Unfortunately, I saw her not very often. Since then, I'm basically a FA. I always enjoyed fat and chubby woman and did't get attracted by thin woman. When I first saw the movie "Gilbert Grape", I felt in love with the beautiful actress Darlene Cates. She was the first very large woman to see here. And I still admire her beauty and softness.


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 5, 2021)

Joker said:


> I am really glad I started this thread. I had some 8mm movies as a youngster that I found in a dumpster that were of BBW women. Well.....


I wonder if you can get them transferred over to dvd. I bet you'd make a killing selling them.


----------



## LJ Rock (May 7, 2021)

This is a fun thread for those of us here old enough to remember a time "before the internet." 

Like so many I became aware of my fixation with fatness through cartoons as a really young kid in the 70s. I think the Templeton scene from Charlotte's Web is the one that elicited the biggest reaction in me.

You know what? It's funny, I've never really talked about this before, but it just occurred to me: I remember having this cartoon that I cut out of a health magazine I found at my grandmothers house when I was about 11. It was in accompaniment to a short article written about people who had overweight pets. The cartoon (I still remember, it was drawn by artist Kurt Vargo) depicted a dog with a really big belly sitting in front of a table loaded with food scraps. It's funny to think of just how influential that drawing really was on me!

As I got older and naturally became more interested in the opposite sex, my interest in fatness naturally shifted my attention toward plump girls and fat women. There were of course, in addition to the few chubby girls in my school I had crushes on, a handful of celebrity BBWs back in the 80s and 90s I could admire: Delta Burke, Carnie Wilson and Wendie Jo Sperber are a few who come to mind.

It wasn't until I was in my early twenties that I started to get the faintest clue that I was in fact not the only one on the whole planet who had these feelings. I too discovered magazines like Juggs and Buf at a certain point, and was fascinated to see that there were some spreads and articles written that not only featured a model's size/weight, but also actually talked about things like feeding and intentional weight gain. Also at this time, a lot of the print media you would see featuring BBW/SSBBW were kind of exploitive or meant to be crudely humorous, such as the "Rock-Shots" cards and calendars found at places like Spencer Gifts, and some of the things you would see in these magazines were certainly more in-line with that sort of aesthetic. But it was the first time that I saw fatness being celebrated, admired and encouraged.

I first discovered Candye Kane in Juggs around '95 I think. She was such a doll, and she really was one of the models I would really come to admire. Years later when I did get online and became acutely aware of just how powerful and pervasive fat-love really is through sites like Dims., I would reach out to Miss Kane. I wouldn't say that I knew her as a friend, but she was always very sweet and kind in her correspondence. When I heard her CDs as a radio DJ back in the early 2000s I was remember being impressed with just how talented she really was.


----------



## LJ Rock (May 7, 2021)

Just to illustrate how influential that Vargo toon was on me, this drawing here, which I have made numerous variations on over the years, is almost exactly like that toon I saw as a kid (except of course I substituted the dog for a lady.) I think I still have that original cutout someplace.


----------



## waldo (May 9, 2021)

Ah yes, the pre-internet and pre-digital era!!
I actually rented (in 1991) the VHS tape featuring the lovely Teighlor in her grand performance in "Life in the Fat Lane" and connected 2 VCR machines together so I could record the video. I had never seen a woman with such bountiful folds of beautiful fat adorning her legs and was for years mezmerized by just the sight of her.
BUF magazine with Teighlor, Layla Lashell, and other classic beauties was a legitimate Godsend to young FAs hungry for erotic material at the time!

ETA: I am sure I posted on here previously my personal story, but still love to reminisce. In 1982, I was a tender 13 years old and was going through my mother's 'womens magazines', which at the time featured a 6 month weight loss mission of a woman who started out at about 220 lb and ended up around 140 lb. At 220 lb (tiny by our standards), she had a beautiful round belly that melted away over the 6 months. Realizing that she only got less appealing to me over the course of her program, as documented by the magazine, I was sure and NEVER doubted my desire for fat round women going forward. From then, my only question was whether it was something that could be reconciled with living a normal lifestyle (relatively speaking). Thanks to those like Conrad, who went on popular TV shows at the time (late '80s/early '90s), and put themselves out there to be ridiculed, it really helped me understand I could also live that FA life. It is, now more than ever, something we could seize on and push further but seems way too much dissension in the ranks!


----------



## Joker (May 9, 2021)

waldo said:


> Ah yes, the pre-internet and pre-digital era!!
> I actually rented (in 1991) the VHS tape featuring the lovely Teighlor in her grand performance in "Life in the Fat Lane" and connected 2 VCR machines together so I could record the video. I had never seen a woman with such bountiful folds of beautiful fat adorning her legs and was for years mezmerized by just the sight of her.
> BUF magazine with Teighlor, Layla Lashell, and other classic beauties was a legitimate Godsend to young FAs hungry for erotic material at the time!
> 
> ETA: I am sure I posted on here previously my personal story, but still love to reminisce. In 1982, I was a tender 13 years old and was going through my mother's 'womens magazines', which at the time featured a 6 month weight loss mission of a woman who started out at about 220 lb and ended up around 140 lb. At 220 lb (tiny by our standards), she had a beautiful round belly that melted away over the 6 months. Realizing that she only got less appealing over the course of her program, as documented by the magazine, I was sure and NEVER doubted my desire for fat round women going forward. From then, my only question was whether it was something that could be reconciled with living a normal lifestyle (relatively speaking). Thanks to those like Conrad, who went on popular TV shows at the time, and put themselves out there to be ridiculed, it really helped me understand I could also live that FA life. It is, now more than ever, something we could seize on and push further but seems way too much dissension in the ranks!


 A foam filled and a blowup doll of her was sold in those days,


----------



## Joker (May 9, 2021)

Joker said:


> A foam filled and a blowup doll of her was sold in those days,


 She used to come in to the old chat rooms back after she retired just to thank and talk with us. Not because she was famous just because she could and I see a need for a chat room again to connect the people together like back when I got scolded by Conrad. LOL


----------



## Colonial Warrior (May 9, 2021)

Joker said:


> She used to come in to the old chat rooms back after she retired just to thank and talk with us. Not because she was famous just because she could and I see a need for a chat room again to connect the people together like back when I got scolded by Conrad. LOL


You are very lucky to had the chance I would die for.

I had always wanted to tell Teighlor how much important she was in my life.


----------



## Joker (Aug 28, 2021)

BigElectricKat said:


> I wonder if you can get them transferred over to dvd. I bet you'd make a killing selling them.


They are long gone.


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 13, 2021)

I came of age in the late 1980s. I was fat from my teens, worked as a plus size fashion model for a few years ('86-89) and discovered that there were fat acceptance and FA/BBW communities around the time I was finishing high school. I had an older friend and mentor who was involved in size acceptance who introduced me to NAAFA in '89. Through the local NAAFA chapter, I met a local woman who had done some SSBBW modeling for a print magazine (BUF maybe?) and there were always stacks of Dimensions magazines when we got together to socialize. I was only involved for about 4-5 years before home computers and internet service became accessible to the average person. And then it all just took off like mad! It was a fun time to be in one's 20s, that's for damn sure!


----------

